# CUPS: /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel failed

## nahpets

I've been having problems printing from cups for about a week now.  Everytime I enable the printer and try to print, I get an error and the printer gets disabled. lpq and lpstat give me this:

```

# lpq

LaserJet is not ready

no entries

# lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: LaserJet

device for LaserJet: parallel:/dev/lp0

LaserJet accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

printer LaserJet disabled since Jan 01 00:00 -

        /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel failed

```

Has anyone had any similar problems?  I downgraded cups to 1.1.23-r8 and it still won't work.

----------

## slaterson

i have this exact same problem.  was working beautifully until i upgraded cups to 1.2.6.  the upgrade killed it all, so i downgraded to 1.1.23 hoping to get my working setup back.  now all i get is the parallel backend failed.

any clues?

----------

## wynn

When upgrading from 1.1.23 to 1.2.x, tld points out that the ebuild tells you there are a number of things to do. tld's post is at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3739362.html#3739362

----------

## slaterson

i've been looking at that thread already, thats why i downgraded back to 1.1.23.

i have completely moved my /etc/cups directory out of the way and re-emerged 1.2.6.  at this point, i can't even get the cups admin page to open (http://localhost:631)...

i hate this crap where stuff works great for months and then all of sudden stops working.  very frustrating.

thanks,

slate

----------

## wynn

 *slaterson wrote:*   

> i have completely moved my /etc/cups directory out of the way and re-emerged 1.2.6.  at this point, i can't even get the cups admin page to open (http://localhost:631)...

 If you've still got it, could you post the bits of /var/log/cups/error_log and /var/log/cups/access_log written when you try to get to http://localhost:631, please?

Somebody else was getting a 404 error which seemed to be due to DocumentRoot being set to something other than /usr/share/cups/html (1.2.7, that is)

----------

## slaterson

at this point i managed to get the web tools for cups 1.2.6 to work, however the printer still won't print anything.  on the printer page in cups admin, i get the following error:

```
"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
```

i'm going to try unmerging cups and foomatic and start over to see if i can get this working.  i already tried re-emerging foomatic and now there are duplicate entries in my printer driver page during configuration of the printer....

----------

## wynn

If you still have error messages, could you change "LogLevel info" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "LogLevel debug" and then post the part of /var/log/cups/error_log which appears when you try and print, please?

If I haven't phrased that clearly, it's the contents of error_log without the old stuff.

Is that clearer â I'm not sure   :Smile: 

----------

## slaterson

hi wynn,

below is my error_log from cups.  i generated this by stopping cups, deleting /var/log/cups/error_log, restarting cups and then i printed a test page from the cups web admin page.

i completely removed cups, foomatic and gimp-print (even manually deleted files left behind) and then re-emerged.  i can get to the admin pages and setup/modify a printer now, but i still get the foomatic-rip error when trying to print.  also, i can't get ipp working from a windows client.  this worked flawlessly before i tried to upgrade...

here's the error_log file (i went ahead and posted this before reviewing it):

```
I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] cupsdDenyIP(loc=0x80a03c0(CUPS_INTERNAL_BROWSE_ACL), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] cupsdDenyIP(loc=0x80a4848(/), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] cupsdDenyIP(loc=0x80a4900(/admin), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Full reload is required.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 39 filters...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Loading printer hpdj520...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Loading job 5 from cache...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Full reload complete.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 2...

E [26/Nov/2006:11:02:42 -0800] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:43 -0800] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:43 -0800] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = mungkey.homelinux.org...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:43 -0800] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth1" = 209.204.144.33...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdAcceptClient: 6 from 192.168.110.166:631 (IPv4)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] encrypt_client: 6 Connection from 192.168.110.166 now encrypted.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5865

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5865)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdSendCommand: 6 file=7

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] CUPS-Get-Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] show_all_printers(http=0x8072d30, user="root")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 205...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{refresh_page?" at 374, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{refresh_page}" at 424...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 427 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 427...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 428 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{refresh_page?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 671...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 952...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=admin" at 1411, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1411...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1412 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1412...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1415 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=admin", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 1678, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1678...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1679 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1679...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1682 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=help" at 1938, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1938...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1939 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1939...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1942 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=help", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 2206, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2206...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2207 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2207...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2210 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=printers" at 2464, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2464...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2465 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2465...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2468 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=printers", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2830 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="search.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/search.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 24...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 39...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 67, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 67...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 125...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 128 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 128...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 129 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{WHICH_JOBS?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 137, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 137...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 185...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 188 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 188...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 189 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SEARCH_DEST?" at 235, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 235...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{SEARCH_DEST}" at 248...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 249 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 249...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 266, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 266...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 274 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 274...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 288, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 288...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 293 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 293...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 302 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 303 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 304 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SEARCH_DEST?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{?QUERY}" at 357...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 455...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 470...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 482, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 482...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 506...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 513, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 513...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 531...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 532 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 532...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 533 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 534 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 534...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 541, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 541...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 555...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 556 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 556...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 557 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 558 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{WHICH_JOBS?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 641 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="printers-header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/printers-header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{total=0" at 27, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 27...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 39 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 39...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{#printer_name}" at 62...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{total}" at 73...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{total=1" at 90, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 90...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 91 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 91...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 93 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{total=1", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 94 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{total=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 100 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="pager.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/pager.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{PREVURL?" at 87, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 87...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{PREVURL}" at 105...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="printers.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/printers.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_type?" at 14, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 14...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 15 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 15...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 16 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_type?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{#printer_name=0" at 33, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 33...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] PID 5865 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 34 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 34...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Looping on "printer_name" at 50, count=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 50...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 101...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 117...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{default_name=hpdj520" at 150, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 150...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 169 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 169...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 170 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{default_name=hpdj520", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_state_message=" at 196, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 196...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 197 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 197...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_state_message}" at 243...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 252 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_state_message=", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 349...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 406...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=3" at 452, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 452...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 457 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 457...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=4" at 474, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 474...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 485 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 485...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 493 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=4", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 494 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=3", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_info}" at 584...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_location}" at 624...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_make_and_model}" at 676...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=3" at 720, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 720...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 725 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 725...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=4" at 742, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 742...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 753 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 753...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 761 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=4", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 762 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=3", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0" at 793, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 793...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 808 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 808...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 823 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_shared=0" at 846, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 846...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 850 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 850...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 851 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_shared=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?device_uri=" at 877, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 877...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 878 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 878...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{device_uri}" at 913...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 914 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?device_uri=", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 952...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?cupscommand=1" at 1078, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1078...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 1110...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 1258...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1383 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1383...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1384 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?cupscommand=1", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=5" at 1402, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1402...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1423...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1473...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1561 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1561...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1582...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1717 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=5", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0" at 1747, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1747...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1768...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1816...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1900 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1900...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1921...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1969...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2053 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 2086...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2132...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2235...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2282...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_shared=0" at 2394, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2394...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2415...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2463...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2568 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2568...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2589...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2637...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2746 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_shared=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2767...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2818...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2927...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2983...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3102...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3153...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3262...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3313...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3422...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3476...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3598 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished looping on "printer_name"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3599 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{#printer_name=0", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3600 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="pager.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/pager.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{PREVURL?" at 87, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 87...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{PREVURL}" at 105...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7e3b4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:46 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /printers/hpdj520?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5866

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5866)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdSendCommand: 6 file=7

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/hpdj520 HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/hpdj520

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] add_job: requesting-user-name="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Job 6 queued on "hpdj520" by "root".

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Job 6 hold_until = 0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] job-sheets=none,none

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] banner_page = 0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[0]="hpdj520"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[1]="6"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[2]="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[4]="1"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:c009dbfa-a71e-3aa4-5d0c-0a562f69778d"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00006-001"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@mungkey.homelinux.org"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/hpdj520.ppd"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=parallel:/dev/lp0"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[22]="PRINTER=hpdj520"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/hpdj520"

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5867) for job 6.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5868) for job 6.

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 5869) for job 6.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 205...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{refresh_page?" at 374, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{refresh_page}" at 424...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 427 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 427...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 428 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{refresh_page?", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 671...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 952...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=admin" at 1411, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1411...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1412 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1412...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1415 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=admin", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 1678, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1678...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1679 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1679...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1682 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=help" at 1938, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1938...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1939 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] PID 5866 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1939...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1942 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=help", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 2206, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2206...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2207 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2207...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2210 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=printers" at 2464, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2464...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2465 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2465...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2468 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=printers", out=0xb7dde4c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2830 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="test-page.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/test-page.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 48...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 63...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 80...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 89...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 99 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Page = 612x792; 18,48 to 594,783

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%Pages: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.2

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%CreationDate: D:20060114093000+0500

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%Title: Test Page

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] %%EndComments

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Copying page 1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
```

----------

## slaterson

and some more....

```
D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=4, use_bc=0)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] pagew = 576.0, pagel = 735.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] bboxw = 612, bboxl = 792

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] PageTop = 783.0, PageBottom = 48.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] [Job 6] Wrote 1 pages...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:48 -0800] PID 5867 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Parsing PPD file ...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option ColorSpace

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option PrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option PageSize

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option PageRegion

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option ImageableArea

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option PaperDimension

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Resolution

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option ColorMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option InputSlot

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Manual

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Model

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option DitherPPI

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option MemLimit

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option ConfigureEveryPage

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option CompressionMethod

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option LeadingEdge

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Quality

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option MediaType

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option IntensityRendering

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option RasterGraphicsQuality

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Passes

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Added option Font

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Parameter Summary

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] -----------------

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Spooler: cups

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Printer: hpdj520

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Shell: /bin/sh

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/hpdj520.ppd

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] ATTR file: 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Printer model: HP DeskJet 520 Foomatic/pcl3 (recommended)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Job title: Test Page

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] File(s) to be printed: 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] <STDIN>

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:c009dbfa-a71e-3aa4-5d0c-0a562f69778d'

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:c009dbfa-a71e-3aa4-5d0c-0a562f69778d.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] ================================================

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] File: <STDIN>

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] ================================================

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Reading PostScript input ...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] -----------

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%EndProlog

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] -----------

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode PlainNormal

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: PrintoutMode=PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=PlainNormal

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: PrintoutMode=PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 300x300dpi

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=300x300dpi --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=300x300dpi

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=300x300dpi --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Plain

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Plain

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *CompressionMethod Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: CompressionMethod=Default --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: CompressionMethod=Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: CompressionMethod=Default --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Tray

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: InputSlot=Tray --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Manual False

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Manual=False --> Correcting numerical/string option to Manual=0 (Command line argument)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *LeadingEdge Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: LeadingEdge=Default --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: LeadingEdge=Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: LeadingEdge=Default --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *IntensityRendering FromPrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: IntensityRendering=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: IntensityRendering=@PrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: IntensityRendering=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *RasterGraphicsQuality FromPrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: RasterGraphicsQuality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: RasterGraphicsQuality=@PrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: RasterGraphicsQuality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Passes FromPrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Passes=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Passes=@PrintoutMode

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: Passes=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *DitherPPI 60

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: DitherPPI=60 --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: DitherPPI=60

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: DitherPPI=60 --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MemLimit 8388608

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: MemLimit=8388608 --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MemLimit=8388608

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Option: MemLimit=8388608 --> Setting option

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%EndSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] -----------

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] New page:  1 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] End of page header

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Stopping search for page header options

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Found:

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] wheelSize -0.4 mul 0 rlineto   % Left side...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Starting renderer

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] JCL: <job data> 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] renderer PID kid4=5874

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pcl3 -r300x300 -sSubdevice=hpdj520 -sColorModel=Gray -sPrintQuality=0 -sMedium=0 -sIntensityRendering=halftones -dRasterGraphicsQuality=2 -dShingling=0 -dDITHERPPI=60 -dMaxBitmap=8388608 -sOutputFile=- -

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] 

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Closing renderer

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=pcl3' '-r300x300' '-sSubdevice=hpdj520' '-sColorModel=Gray' '-sPrintQuality=0' '-sMedium=0' '-sIntensityRendering=halftones' '-dRasterGraphicsQuality=2' '-dShingling=0' '-dDITHERPPI=60' '-dMaxBitmap=8388608' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Unknown device: pcl3

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Unrecoverable error: undefined in .uninstallpagedevice

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Operand stack:

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] defaultdevice

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] renderer return value: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] renderer received signal: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] KID3 exited with status 3

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] KID4 finished

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Renderer process finished

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Killing process 5873 (KID3)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Error closing renderer

E [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] PID 5868 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] PID 5869 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel) exited with no errors.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] File 0 is complete.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:50 -0800] Unloading job 6...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /printers/hpdj520 HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5877

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5877)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendCommand: 6 file=7

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] CUPS-Get-Default

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x8072d30, printer="hpdj520")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/hpdj520

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 205...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{refresh_page?" at 374, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{refresh_page}" at 424...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 427 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 427...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 428 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{refresh_page?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 671...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{title}" at 952...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=admin" at 1411, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1411...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1412 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1412...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1415 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=admin", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 1678, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1678...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1679 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1679...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1682 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=help" at 1938, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1938...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1939 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1939...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1942 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=help", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 2206, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2206...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2207 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2207...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2210 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=printers" at 2464, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2464...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2465 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2465...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2468 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=printers", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2830 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="printers.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/printers.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_type?" at 14, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 14...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 15 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 15...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 16 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_type?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{#printer_name=0" at 33, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 33...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 34 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 34...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Looping on "printer_name" at 50, count=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 50...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 101...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 117...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{default_name=hpdj520" at 150, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 150...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 169 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 169...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 170 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{default_name=hpdj520", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_state_message=" at 196, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 196...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 197 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 197...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_state_message}" at 243...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 252 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_state_message=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 349...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 406...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=3" at 452, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 452...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/hpdj520

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] Loading attributes for job 6...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 457 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 457...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=4" at 474, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 474...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 485 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 485...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 493 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=4", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 494 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=3", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_info}" at 584...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_location}" at 624...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_make_and_model}" at 676...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=3" at 720, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 720...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 725 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 725...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=4" at 742, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 742...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 753 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 753...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 761 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=4", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 762 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=3", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0" at 793, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 793...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 808 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 808...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 823 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_shared=0" at 846, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 846...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 850 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 850...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 851 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_shared=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?device_uri=" at 877, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 877...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 878 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 878...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{device_uri}" at 913...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 914 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?device_uri=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 952...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?cupscommand=1" at 1078, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1078...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 1110...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 1258...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1383 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1383...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1384 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?cupscommand=1", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_state=5" at 1402, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1402...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1423...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1473...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1561 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1561...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1582...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1717 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_state=5", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0" at 1747, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1747...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1768...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1816...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1900 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1900...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 1921...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 1969...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2053 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_accepting_jobs=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 2086...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2132...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2235...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2282...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{printer_is_shared=0" at 2394, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2394...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2415...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2463...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2568 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 2568...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2589...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2637...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 2746 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_shared=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2767...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2818...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2927...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2983...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3102...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3153...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3262...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3313...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3422...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3476...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3598 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished looping on "printer_name"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3599 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{#printer_name=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 3600 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="printer-jobs-header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/printer-jobs-header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 28 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="search.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/search.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 24...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 39...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 67, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 67...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 125...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 128 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 128...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 129 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{WHICH_JOBS?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 137, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 137...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 185...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 188 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 188...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 189 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SEARCH_DEST?" at 235, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 235...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{SEARCH_DEST}" at 248...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 249 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 249...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=classes" at 266, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 266...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 274 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 274...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{SECTION=jobs" at 288, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 288...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 293 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 293...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 302 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=jobs", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 303 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SECTION=classes", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 304 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{SEARCH_DEST?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{?QUERY}" at 357...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{SECTION}" at 455...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{?SEARCH_DEST}" at 470...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{WHICH_JOBS?" at 482, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 482...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{WHICH_JOBS}" at 506...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 513, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 513...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 531...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 532 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 532...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 533 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 534 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 534...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER?" at 541, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 541...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{ORDER}" at 555...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 556 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 556...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 557 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 558 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{WHICH_JOBS?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 641 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="jobs-header.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/jobs-header.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?which_jobs=" at 17, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 17...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 42, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 42...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 48 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 48...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 71...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 72 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 211, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 211...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 217 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 217...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 240...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 241 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 333 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 333...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{which_jobs=all" at 349, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 349...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 374, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 374...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 380 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 380...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 403...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 404 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 543, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 543...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 549 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 549...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 572...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 573 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 656 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 656...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 681, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 681...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 687 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 687...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 710...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 711 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?printer_name=" at 823, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 823...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 829 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 829...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{printer_uri_supported}" at 852...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 853 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?printer_name=", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 945 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{which_jobs=all", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 946 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?which_jobs=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{total=0" at 983, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 983...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 991 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 991...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{#job_id}" at 1008...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{total}" at 1019...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?which_jobs=" at 1034, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1034...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1041 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] PID 5877 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1041...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{which_jobs=all" at 1057, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1057...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1058 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1058...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1068 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{which_jobs=all", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1069 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?which_jobs=", out=0xb7e384c0...
```

----------

## slaterson

and the last bit....

```
D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{total=1" at 1082, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1082...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1083 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1083...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1085 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{total=1", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1086 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{total=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1092 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="pager.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/pager.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{PREVURL?" at 87, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 87...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{PREVURL}" at 105...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="jobs.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/jobs.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{#job_id=0" at 11, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 11...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 12 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 12...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Looping on "job_id" at 277, count=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 277...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_uri}" at 339...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_name}" at 359...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 372...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{?job_name=" at 400, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 400...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 408 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 408...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_name}" at 418...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 419 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{?job_name=", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_originating_user_name}" at 462...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_k_octets}" at 492...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_media_sheets_completed=0" at 539, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 539...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 547 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 547...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{?job_media_sheets_completed}" at 576...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 577 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_media_sheets_completed=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=3" at 600, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 600...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{time_at_creation}" at 635...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 636 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 636...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=4" at 649, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 649...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{time_at_creation}" at 681...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 682 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 682...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=5" at 696, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 696...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{time_at_processing}" at 736...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 737 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 737...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=6" at 750, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 750...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 758 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 758...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=7" at 772, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 772...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{time_at_completed}" at 806...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 807 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 807...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=8" at 820, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 820...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 828 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 828...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{time_at_completed}" at 863...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 864 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=8", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 865 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=7", out=(nil)...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 866 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=6", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 867 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=5", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 868 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=4", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 869 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=3", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_preserved>0" at 903, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 903...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 954...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_uri}" at 992...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1075 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1075...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1076 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_preserved>0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=4" at 1090, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1090...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 1141...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_uri}" at 1179...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1262 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1262...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1263 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=4", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state=3" at 1277, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1277...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 1325...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_uri}" at 1363...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1440 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1440...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1441 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state=3", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{job_state<7" at 1455, result=1...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1455...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 1505...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_printer_uri}" at 1543...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{job_id}" at 1671...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1747 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 1747...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1748 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{job_state<7", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1768 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished looping on "job_id"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1779 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{#job_id=0", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 1780 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="pager.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/pager.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{PREVURL?" at 87, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 87...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{PREVURL}" at 105...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Output second part...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7e384c0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from 192.168.110.166:631 (IPv4)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] encrypt_client: 7 Connection from 192.168.110.166 now encrypted.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 6 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 6 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:51 -0800] cupsdSendError: 7 code=304 (Not Modified)

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: 6

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: SSL shutdown successful!

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: 7

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] cupsdCloseClient: SSL shutdown successful!

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] Saving remote.cache...

I [26/Nov/2006:11:02:55 -0800] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
```

----------

## wynn

The problem is that the installed version of GhostScript doesn't have a driver for "pcl3"

```
foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=pcl3' '-r300x300' '-sSubdevice=hpdj520' '-sColorModel=Gray' '-sPrintQuality=0' '-sMedium=0' '-sIntensityRendering=halftones' '-dRasterGraphicsQuality=2' '-dShingling=0' '-dDITHERPPI=60' '-dMaxBitmap=8388608' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [26/Nov/2006:11:02:49 -0800] [Job 6] Unknown device: pcl3 
```

ghostscript-esp-8.15.3 with

```
$ gs -h|grep pcl3

   oce9050 oki182 oki4w okiibm oprp opvp paintjet pam pbm pbmraw pcl3 pcx16
```

Could you check your GhostScript in the same way?

Once it seemed that CUPS would only work with ghostscript-esp but the ebuild now will accept ghostscript-apl and ghostscript-gnu as well.

----------

## slaterson

i had ghostscript-gpl installed, and you are correct, no pcl3 driver.  shouldn't gimp-print work without pcl3?

i just unmerged ghostscript-gpl and i'm emerging esp now, maybe it will work...  i'll know in a few minutes.

----------

## slaterson

ok, some progress, i can now print a test page.  however, i can't add the printer to my windows client using ipp as i have been able to in the past...  more digging i think.

----------

## wynn

 *slaterson wrote:*   

> i had ghostscript-gpl installed, and you are correct, no pcl3 driver.  shouldn't gimp-print work without pcl3?

 Everything uses GhostScript to convert from PostScript to some raster format. This is then processed by the driver, gimp-print, hpijs &c, to produce the printer's own code.

Glad you've got a test page. Sorry I don't know anything about Windows and IPP.

----------

## slaterson

thanks a lot for the help, you got my at least printing test pages much faster than if i was working on it alone...

----------

## slaterson

i got ipp working now.  in cups 1.1.x the address for clients using ipp was of the format: http://<server_name>:631/ipp/<printer_name>.  in cups 1.2.6 it is http://<server_name>:631/printers/<printer_name>.

all is now working again!!!!  yeah!

----------

